# Anyone lose an Octopus?



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Check out this story...A fisherman caught an octopus while fishing the Ohio River near Louisville. http://www.whas11.com/sports/outdoors/fishing/stories/WHAS11_TOP_octopus.9535f83.html


----------



## Fishdog (May 4, 2005)

Betcha that thing has a story to tell...Er, sorry, DID have a story to tell! Bet it was fun to catch too.

Laughing aside, it's a shame it met a fate like that - being dumped into the river by some idiot.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Who throws a man sized octopus in the river???? I mean it it grew to be that big how long has it been in there??? That just makes you wonder what else swims, floats, crawls, (you name it) in that place. HAHAHA aligators and pirannas are one thing.........


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

This whole story is really weird.

The octopus(octopi?, octopuses?) That are available for people to buy and put in an aquarium are almost NEVER able to get that big. They are REALLY hard to keep alive not just because they require very high quality salt water but also because they are incredible escape artists, incredibly intelligent for such a seemingly primitive critter and are very strong. They also rarely live (in perfect conditions) longer than a year or two, I doubt that would be long enough for someone to get sick of an animal that cool and throw it in the river. Keeping an octopus require dedication to that task.

I suppose one could crawl out of it's aquarium, across the floor, into the drain and somehow make it (through a combined sewer outfall on a really rainy day) into the Ohio river where it did not die very quickly from suffocation but instead bit this dude's piece of spam he was catfishing with. 

I did find a couple references to freshwater octopi? but only on cryptozoology (read bigfoot and loch ness monster people) websites. No scientific discussion. Funny enough, almost every reference to a freshwater octopus refers to the Ohio/Indiana/W. Virginia area of the Ohio River.

I suppose anything is possible.

By the way, if you are interested you can buy the world's most venomous cephalopod (it bites, you die in minutes) from a few different websites. Search for blue-ringed octopus and be careful.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

A college student purchased it, dead, from a seafood shop. It was for a film project. Makes more sense than having a live, six foot Octopus in the river.

http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060810/NEWS02/60810008

MC


----------

